# موسوعة الإسعافــــــــــات الأوليــــــــــــــة ( متجدد )



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

*سلام ونعمه
موسوعة الإسعافــــــــــات الأوليــــــــــــــة ( متجدد )

هنتكلم كل مشاركة عن الاسعافات الأولية
وهى للأمانة منقولة من صفحة طبية عالفيس بوك 

**تابعواااااااا .....**


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

*اسعاف الحروق البسيطه*

*اسعاف الحروق البسيطه 








 1- التبريد بماء جااااااااااااااااااارى لمدة 10 دقائق او حتى اختفاء الشعور بالألم
 يعنى ما فيش ثلج ولا معجون اسنان ولا دقيق ولا بيض ولا طماطم ؟

 ولا اى حاجه 
 اى شئ فوق الحرق زى الكريمات والزيوت والعسل ومعجون الاسنان هتكون طبقه عازله هتحبس الحراره وهتضر المصاب اكتر

 طيب والثلج؟!!!!!

 الثلج اصلا لما بيتحط على الجلد مباشرة بيعمل حرق ثلجى 
 الثلج هيقلل الالم علشان بيخدر بس هيزود عمق الحرق 

 الاسعاف الصحيح انك تستعمل الماء الجارى علشان تبرد الحراره وتسحبها تماما  من المكان المصاب علشان كده لو سحبت الحرق من تحت الماء وكان لسه الالم  موجود يبقى لسه فيه حراره محتاج تبريد تانى
*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

*خطأ طبي شائع عند حدوث نزيف بالانف !!!*

خطأ طبي شائع عند حدوث نزيف بالانف !!!
​



​
 سواء نزيف تلقائي او نتيجة لحادث

 ما .تعارف عليه الجميع "رجع دماغك لورا و حط منديل عند فتحة الانف"



  و هذا خطأ شائع و الصواب هو ميل الرأس للامام "حاول تلمس صدرك بذقنك" ..  مع الضغط بالاصبعين "السبابه و الابهام" على المنطقة الغضروفية تحت عظمة  الانف بقوه



 الميل للامام له عدة اعتبارات

 1- عدم ابتلاع الدم مما يسبب غثيانا في لحظتها وغالبا يتبعه قئ مما يزيد الاحتقان و يزيد من النزيف القادم من الانف

 2- قد يتم ابتلاع كميه من الدم و لا يحدث قئ خاصة ف الاطفال

 فيخطئ الطبيب في تقدير كمية الدم القادمه من الانف



 اما الضغط على الانف فغرضه وقف النزيف بالاغلاق المباشر للاوعيه و الاورده في هذه المنطقه

 من الاخطاء الشائعه في هذا الموضوع ايضا .. هو استخدام امبول "افدرين" .. او الامبول الذي يتم كسره ف الانف

 هناك جدل بين المتخصصين حول فعالية هذا الاجراء لكن احدث التقارير الطبيه تقول انه من الافضل تجنبه



  لان هذا الامبول يسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم و من المعروف ان اهم اسباب استمرار  النزيف هو ارتفاع ضغط الدم.. لذلك يجب عدم اعطاء المصاب أى أدوية الا  بمعرفة طبيب.



الخلاصه .. امالة الرأس للامام و الضغط على الانف

 و الذهاب لاقرب طبيب لو لم يتوقف النزيف


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)

معلومات رائعة ومفيدة للكل
يسلمو ايديك ابو تربو 
شكرااا لمجهودك الرااائع
يثبت​


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

*بجد أفكارك كلها جامدة 
ربنا معاك 
متابعة​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

*شوفت قبل كده واحد مغمى عليه ؟*

*شوفت قبل كده واحد مغمى عليه ؟
*





​* 
**
  اكيد الناس كان اللى جايب برفان واللى جايب بصله واللى جايب مياه وعصير  وواحد جايب الدوا بتاعه وضرب بالالم على وشه وضغط تحت الضوافر وبين الحواجب  وحجات كتييييييير اوى.....
**

**
 كل ده هيضر المصاب ومش هيفيده طيب نعمل ايه؟!!!!
**

**
 الاغماء ده بيحصل لان الدم مش واصل كويس للمخ 
**

**
 الاسعاف 
**
 ======
**

**
 1- ارفع القدمين لاعلى حتى يصل الدم للمخ وكده تبقى حليت المشكله
**
 2- فض اى تجمع حول المصاب عشان يوصله هواء كافى ونقى يعرف يتنفس
**
 3- فك اى حاجه ضيقة على رقبة المصاب عشان يعرف يتنفس بسهولة
**

**
 خلى بالك ...غلطه ناس كتير بتعملها ان المغمى عليه يقعدوه على كرسى او يرفعوا راسه لو نايم على الارض 
**
 لو سمحت ما ينفعش اى شخص مغمى عليه يقعد على كرسى علشان كده ممكن يتخنق وكده الدم مش هيوصل للمخ طول ما راسه مرفوعه 
**
 طيب ليه البرفانات والنشادر والبصل غلط ؟؟!!
**
  لان اولا هى مش بتوصل الدم بس كمان ممكن يكون المصاب عنده حساسيه ويتضر  اكتر حتى لو المصاب فاق نتيجة الالم والتنبيه للمخ اللى حصله من البرقان  بمجرد ما يفوق هيغمى عليه تانى لان المشكله ما اتحلتش
**
 ممنوع منعا باتا  اى مصاب مغمى عليه ياخد اى شئ عن طريق الفم ولا ادويه ولا عصير ولا اى حاجه  لانه ممكن تسد القصبه الهوائيه ويتخنق ويموت وبدل ما تنقذه ممكن  تقتله..!!!
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

*إسعاف العين ..!*

<b>إسعاف العين ..!​





اكيد قبل كده دخل تراب فى عينك أو اى شئ 
</b>​*
 واكيد جربت تفتح عينك فى شوية ميه فى ايدك ودعكت فى عيييينك واستعملت منديل علشان تطلع الحاجه اللى دخلت 
**
 وحاجات كتير...................!!!
**

*
* الاسعاف ببساطه نغسل العين بماء جارى 
*​
* بس نميل الراس والعين المصابه تبقى تحت 
*
* كمان تشد الجفنين علشان الميه تدخل من زاوية العين وتدخل تحت الجفون وتغسل العين بسهوله.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

*اسعاف التشنج*

اسعاف التشنج
​





​ لو فجاه قابلك واحد اترمى فى الارض وبدا يتصلب وبعدها حركات وارتعاش وبيخبط فى الارض 

 هتلاقى الناس بتحاول تعمل حاجات كتيييير علشان توقف التشنج

 هيمسكوه ويكتفوه وناس هترش عليه مايه وناس هتقرأ عليه قران او انجيل وناس هتفتح الفم علشان تحط حاجه احسن يعض لسانه وحاجات كتير كلها غلط وهتأذى المصاب...!!



 طيب نعمل ايه بقى ؟؟!!!!!



  الاول نعرف ان التشنج ده اشارات كهربيه خارجه من المخ هتاخد فتره قصيره  وهتوقف .. ولما اكتفه او اعلى صوتى جنبه انا كده مش هوقف الاشاره بالعكس  كده بيزيد التشنج 

 علشان كده 

 سييييييييييييييبه !!!!!!



  الاسعاف الصح انك تسيبه يتشنج بس كمان احميه من انه يحصله اصابه تانيه



 ازاى؟!!



 امن المكان اللى حواليه علشان يتشنج فيه وابعد اى حاجه عنه زى الصوره الام بعدت اى حاجه البنت الصغيره ممكن تتاذى بيها



 كمان فك اى حاجه حوالين رقبة المصاب خانقه عليه او حاجه ماسكه على الجسم اوى علشان عضلاته متشنجه زى الحزام و الكرافات ...

 هتلاحظ ان فيه افرازات من الجسم 

 كمان الناس هتكون عاوزه تحط حاجه علشان مايعضش لسانه

 لااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ما تحطش حاجه فى الفم

 لان لو بتحط وقفل الفم على صباعك هيتقطع ومش هيتفتح تانى غير لما يبطل تشنج

 لو قفل مش هتعرف تفتح الفم الا لو كسرت عظمة الفك

 حاجه مشهوره جدا والناس بتتعامل غلط فيها!!!!!



 تانى ما تحاولش تحط اى حاجه فى الفم ممكن مايعضش لسانه اصلا وممكن يعضه بس اهون من كسر الفك او من قطع صباعك او جزء من ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

*لو طفل صغير شرب كلور او اى منظف صناعى*

لو طفل صغير شرب كلور او اى منظف صناعى
​




​ او حتى شخص كبير شربها يااااااااااااه بتعمل حرق شديييييد جدا عارف تسعفه ازاااااااااااااى ؟!!!!



 اوووووووووووعى تعمل قئ صناعى لان الماده الكيماويه حرقت لو عملت قئ هتزود الحرق وهتسبب مشاكل ممكن توصل للاختناق



 طيب ايه هو الاسعاف الصح؟!



 الاسعاف ====> التبريد

 شرب ماء بارد بكثره او لبن بارد

 بس الاسهل واللى موجود بسرعه اللبن لبن بس من غير اى حاجه عليه

 ولو الشخص ما بيحبش اللبن يبقى بلاش اديله مايه بس لان لو اديتله حاجه مش بيحبها هيتقئ والحرق هيزيد

 اذهب بالمصاب الى المستشفى


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)

3 وسائل إسعافات أولية موجودة  في كل منزل---
... 
يحرص الكثير من الناس على أن يحتوي منزلهم على بعض الإسعافات الأولية لعلاج أي مشاكل صحية طارئة، مثل الحروق أو الجروح، إلا أن القليل يعلم أنه يمكن إيجاد وسائل الإسعافات الأولية داخل المطبخ. ومن هذه العلاجات نجد:

• البصل:
يمكن أن يستخدم البصل كعلاج موضعي للحروق، ويجب على الشخص أن يضع شريحة من البصل عند المكان المصاب بحرق بمجرد حدوثه، وسوف يساعد ذلك على تخفيف الألم. كما يمكن أن يستخدم البصل أيضاً للتغلب على آثار لدغات النحل.

• الشاي الأخضر:
له قائمة طويلة من الفوائد الصحية، وذلك بسبب خصائصه في تقوية الجهاز المناعي. كما يمكن استخدام الشاي الأخضر لتهدئة انتفاخ العينين حيث تساعد مادة الكافيين التي يحتوي عليها الشاي على انكماش الأوعية الدموية.

• الملح:
يمثل الملح عنصراً ممتازاً لعلاج الالتهابات، خاصةً التهاب وألم الحلق عبر "غرغرة" الملح مذاباً في الماء.

العربية.نت​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

هل تعلم : معظم انواع العقارب غير سامة ، و نادراً ما تحدث الوفاة ، و تقدر نسبة الوفاة بأقل من 1% من المصابين 
​


 الأعراض و العلامات :

  أعراض موضعية : تتراوح بين متوسطة و شديدة ، مع الم في مكان اللدغة ، و التهاب مع احمرار في الجلد . .



  أعراض غير موضعية : زيادة في كمية إفراز اللعاب والدمع ، مع غثيان و قيء ، وحالة الهياج و التشنجات . . 



 التشخيص : لا يوجد اختبار خاص لتشخيص الحالة ، و يتم اجراء بعض الفحوصات العامة . . 



العلاج : إعطاء المصل المضاد لسم العقرب ( لا يعطى حتى تظهر الاعراض و العلامات غير الموضعية ).


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

اسعاف الأزمة القلبية
+++++++++++++++++++







 "وضعية النصف جالس" لازم نقعد المصاب كدا عشان ندي فرصة للقلب يستريح مع اعطاء المصاب الدوا الخاص به او اسبوسيد اطفال او اسبرين
 طب لو المصاب ده كان واقع ف نص الاوضة ممنوع تحركه,تجيب شخص 2 يقعد ورا المصاب والمصاب يسند ظهره عليه زي الصورة كدا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

*حقيقة بلع اللسان واسبابه؟؟؟
*​*

**
 اولا:بلع اللسان ده تعبير غلط لان الانسان مستحيل يبلع لسانه
**
 امال ايه اللي بيحصل!!!
**
   اللسان ده عباره عن عضلة برده ولما بيفقد الانسان الوعي بيرتخي الجسم  والعضلات كلها فتسقط قاعدةاللسان في مجرى الهواء وتسده فيتعرض الانسان للاختناق...
**
 طب ايه اكتر الاسباب؟؟؟
**
  1- ضربات الراس وارتجاج الدماغ head injury: تؤدي الى خلل في وظيفة الدماغ  وزيادة في التحفيزات الكهربائية للدماغ واختلاجات عصبية وبلع للسان.
**

**
 2- قصور في الدورة الدموية مثل الاتجاف الاذين atrial fibrillation: قد يؤدي الى بلع اللسان واختلاجات عضلية.
**

**
طب ايه اسعافه؟؟؟؟
**
 الاسعاف سهل جدا تابعو البوست الجاي 

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

*اسعاف حالات بلع اللسان:
*​*

**++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*



​* 
**

**

**

**

**
  رفع الراس الى الخلف والضغط على الفك السفلي مع محاولة دفع زاوية الفك الامامي وبعد ذلك سيرجع اللسان الى وضعه  الطبيعي .
**
  او بتعبير بسيط ايد ع الجبهة وصباعين تحت الدقن بس كدا 
**

**
 طب لو لسه برده
**
  قوم بإمالة الرأس للخلف و جعل الذقن في أعلى مستوى ثم يتبع ذلك فتح الفم  بتحريك الفك السفلي للأسفل ثم يخرج اللسان بطريقة السحب حيث توضع الأصابع  (السبابةالإبهام) خلفه على شكل خطاف و يشد للخارج.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

الإسعافات الأولية فى حالة النزيف من الأذن


​+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


  *يجلس المريض أو يرقد على ظهره.



 *يميل رأسه ناحية الأذن التى تنزف.



 *قم بوضع ضمادة نظيفة فوق الأذن واربطها برباط ضاغط.


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

*بمناسبة الصيف والحر 
*​*

**
الإسعافات الأولية لـ ضربة الشمس
**
 ====================
**

**
  تكثر في فصل الصيف الإصابة بضربة الشمس و قد يتعرض احد افراد الاسرة لها  لذا وجب أن نتعرف ما هي ضربة الشمس و ما اهم الخطوت لتقديم الاسعاف الاولي  للمريض:
**

**
 ضربة الشمس تحدث نتيجة  التعرض للشمس مما يؤدى الى فشل الجسم في التحكم في درجة حرارته, فترتفع  بشدة, و يفشل العرق في التلطيف, هذه العملية قد تحدث في خلال 10-15 دقيقة  فقط, و تؤدي إلي مشاكل خطيرة.
**

**
 أعراض ضربة الشمس
**
 =============
**

**
 ارتفاع حاد فى درجة حرارة الجسم
**
 جفاف الجلد مع سخونتة
**
 دوخة وهلوسة وانخفاض درجة وعى المصاب
**
 اتساع حدقة العين
**
 تشنجات والتواء العضلات
**

**
 كيف تتم الإسعافات الأولية؟
**
 ================
**

**
 1- نقل المصاب الي الظل .
**
 2- التأكد من تنفس المصاب ونبضه.
**
 3- وضعه نائما علي ظهره مع رفع الساقين لأعلي .
**
 4- تخفيف الملابس عن المصاب.
**
 5- تبريد الجلد بوضع المصاب في الماء البارد او وضع كمادات ثلج علي الجلد (تذكر لا تضع الثلج مباشرة على الجلد).
**
  6- يجب اعطاء المصاب كمية كبيرة من السوائل للمحافظه على انتظام معدل  ادرار البول وكفاءة الانسجة الداخلية والاعضاء الحيوية . مع الاستمرار فى  تبريد الجسم بالماء البارد وكمادات الثلج وتهوية الجسم حتى تقل الحرارة عن  38 درجة.
**
 7- اذا لم تتم الاستجابة السريعه لتلك الاسعافات يجب الاتصال بالإسعاف فوراً لأن ذلك قد يشكل خطورة على حياته.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2013)

*نقطة دم تساوى حياة
 ____________________


 فعلا فى الحوادث ناس بيتصفى دمهم وبيموتو علشان مش عارفين الاسعاف الصحيح واكتر ثقافه منتشره هى 
 البن بنكبس الجرح ببه ولو ما فيش بن بنغسل الدم ودى كااااااااارثه..!!!!!
 وفيه ناس بتستعمل كحول وبرفانات وحجات كتييييير وكل ده غلط ومش هيفيد المصاب وهيضره جدااااااااااا 

 طيب ايه هو الاسعاف الصح للنزيف؟!!!!

 الاسعاف الصحيح فى النزيف
 =================

 1- اضغط فوق الجرح ضغط مباشر بقطعة قماش نضيفه.

 2- لاتغير القماس اذا امتلئ بالدم لان دى كارثه تانيه فيه ناس كتير بتشيل  القماش وتحط غيره وكده تبقى عمال تسحب دم من المصاب فى كل قماشه هتحطها ..  الصح ان لو امتلى القماش بالدم بنحط فوقها قماش جديد نضيف من غير ما نشيل  القديم.

 3- اضغط على الشريان الرئيسى الذى يغذى العضو بالدم 
 اذا كان الذراع اضغط على الشريان العضدى كما فى الصوره
 واذا كان فى الرجل بنضغط على الشريان الفخذى.
 :

 الاسعاف بسييط اوى بس فعلا بلا مبالغه ممكن ينقذ حياة انسان كان دمه هيتصفى والناس بتتفرج 

*

​


----------



## bent el noor (16 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا 
ميرسي على المعلومات المهمة واللى اكيد كلنا هانحتاجها 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

موضوع  مفيد  جدااااااااااا
لأنقاذ  وأسعاف  الناس
تقبل  تحياتي

:big35:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2014)

*قرحة الفم

من الأمور الشائعة بين الناس قرحة الفم وهي عادة ما تتكون نتيجة لوجود بعض الفيروسات الناتجة عن فضلات الطعام مما يؤدي إلى حدوث بقع بيضاء وأخرى حمراء ينتج عنها ألم يلازم الإنسان المصاب لبضعة أيام 

انواع قرحة الفم

في الغالب هناك نوعان من القرحة يتصف النوع الأول منهما بأنه بسيط ويظهر هذا النوع من 3:4 مرات في العام ، ويستمر لمدة اسبوع تقريباً وغالباً ما يصيب الأشخاص ما بين 10:20 عاماً ، ومن الممكن أن يصيب الأطفال والبالغين . أما بالنسبة للنوع الثاني فيصفه أحد الأطباء بأنه قرحة الفم المعقدة أو المركبة وهو أقل شيوعاً من النوع الأول وأخطر منه .

اسباب قرحة الفم

لم يعرف حتى الآن السبب الحقيقي لتلك المشكلة ولكن هناك بعض المختصين اجتهدوا في تحديد أسباب الإصابة وأرجعوها إلى عوامل منها :
- إهمال نظافة الفم والأسنان
- تناول كميات كبيرة من الحلويات
- التوتر النفسي يلعب دوراً أساسياً في الإصابة بهذا المرض
- جروح أنسجة اللثة والفم
- استخدام بعض العقاقير المسكنة
- ضعف جهاز المناعة وأمراض الجهاز الهضمي
- تناول أنواع الأغذية مثل التوابل والخضراوات والفواكه

العلاج:
ليس هناك علاج هي تختفي في خلال 3 ل 14 يوم يمكن خلالها استعمال بعض المراهم التي تقلل الالم وتساعد ع سرعة الشفاء*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2015)

*اسعافات ضربة الشمس







(1) 

وضع المصاب في الظل أو فى مكان بارد
(2) خلع ملابس المصاب قدر الإمكان
(3) استلقاء المصاب على ظهره و رأسه مرتفعا عن مستوى جسمه
(4) استخدام مروحة هوائية لتهوية المصاب
(5) عمل حمام أو كمادات باردة أو مثلجة على الأطراف و الرأس
(6)لف المصاب بخرق أو فوطة مبللة بالماء البارد، أو رشه باستمرار بالماء البارد، ويمكن وضع المصاب في مغطس يحتوي على الماء البارد (مع تجنب استخدام الثلج خوفا من حدوث تقلصات في الأوعية الدموية)
(7) تدليك الأطراف لتنشيط الدورة الدموية
(8) يمكن استخدام مروحة هوائية لتهوية المصاب
(9) عدم إعطاء المصاب أي مسكنات
(10) ملاحظة العلامات الحيوية ( التنفس ، النبض ، الحرارة ) كل خمس دقائق مع إعطاء المحاليل الورديديه إذا أمكن ذلك
(11) ملاحظةالصدمة و علاجها إذا حدثت
(12)عدم التعرض للجو الحار أو أشعة الشمس المباشرة مرة أخرى ، مع نقل المصاب إلى أقرب مركز طبي لإستكمال العلاج*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2015)

*القواعد العشره للتعامل مع لدغه العقرب قبل نقل المريض للمستشفى 
==========================================
1-استخدم الثلج مكان لدغه العقرب ده مفيد لانه بيقلل الالم وكمان بيقلل من امتصاص السم وده اكتر حاجه مفيده اقدر اعملها فى اول ساعتين من اللدغه.
.
2-اجعل المكان المصاب فى وضع تحت القلب لتاخير وصول السم مع عدم حركه هذا المكان مثلا فى حاله اصابه الايدى او الارجل.
.
3-لابد من تهدئه المريض لتقليل ارتفاع ضغط الدم وتقليل سرعه ضربات القلب وده بيساهم فى الاقلال من انتشار السم.
.
4-من الممكن لو الرعايه الطبيه اتاخرت استعمل رباط ضاغط الفه بالقرب من اقرب وريد مكان الاصابه ولكن من عيوبه انه ممكن يزيد التاثير الموضوعى للعضه .
.
5-يتم اعطاء مخدر موضعى سواء كريم او رش او عن طريق الحقن مكان اللدغه وده بيكون له تاثير حتى اقوى من ال opiates.
.
6-استعمال كريم موضعى لعلاج الجروح
.
7-استعمال مضاد حيوى كريم موضعى على الجرح
.
8-اعطاء مصل التيتانوس 
.
9-اعطاء مضاد حيوى حقن وريدى
.
10-لو حصل تقلصات عضليه شديده ممكن نستعمال حاجه muscle relaxant 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2016)

*الأسعافات الاولية لمرضى الصرع
1_قم بتوسعة الملابس او فك ازرار القميص حول عنق المريض
2_تجنب وضع قطن او اى شىء داخل فم المريض لانه قد يبتلعه ويتسبب فى اختناقه
3_قم بأزالة اى شىء فى محيط المصاب مثل الكراسى , طاولة , او اشياء حادة لمنع اصابته
4_بعد انتهاء نوبة الصرع , يجب امالة المريض على جانبه لتجنب ابتلاعه لأى افرازات , وايضا لفتح ممرات التنفس.
5_قد يعانى المريض من ارتباك او تشوش بعد النوبة , لذلك لا يجب ان يترك بمفرده
6_يجب استدعاء الاسعاف فى الحالات الاتية :
*اذا استمرت نوبة الصرع اكثر من 5 دقائق 
*اذا حدثت اكثر من نوبة صرعية متتالية 
*اذا فقد المريض وعيه ولم يستجيب لمحاولات افاقته*​


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 سبتمبر 2022)

معلومات مفيدة جدا 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 سبتمبر 2022)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *الأسعافات الاولية لمرضى الصرع*
> 
> *1_قم بتوسعة الملابس او فك ازرار القميص حول عنق المريض*
> 
> ...


شكرا على هذه نصائح


----------

